# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  برای Share کردن اینترنت یک نرم افزار لازم دارم.

## saharv

من می خواهم سرویس اینترنت adsl را بین حدودا 10 تا 12 کلاینت share کنم. برای share کردن، دنبال  نرم افزار مناسبی می گردم که اولا کار با آن ساده باشد، ثانیا مشلاتی مثل تداخل با firewall ویندوز نداشته باشد.

----------


## Identifier

خود ویندوز چرا نرم افزار ؟ دلیل خاصی داره
Kerio Winroute

----------


## saharv

برای اینکه نمی خواهم با هر بار نصب مجدد ویندوز ip هاشو تنظیم کنم، غیر از این چند بار امتحان کردم ولی آدرس های IP اون کانفلیکت میکرد و خطا می داد. دلیل دیگر این که اون طوری امکان مدیریت یوزرها وجود نداره.

----------


## sarami

win route keiro ابزار جالبیه و امکان مدیریت کاربرا و گرفتن گراف های مختلف رو بهت میده منتها نسخه کرک شده اون مشکلات زیادی داره

----------


## saharv

مشکل من هم تقریبا همینه. win route را یک بار امتحان کردم ولی آنتی ویرووس از کار افتاد، نمی دونم به خاطر نسخه کرکش بود یا به خاطر firewall برنامه.

----------


## jk

شما منظورتان کدوم ویندوز هستش و کدوم قسمت ویندوز

----------


## saharv

ویندوز xp با sp2.
winroute خودش فایروال داره، ظاهرا با وجود فایروال ویندوز این برنامه مشکل ساز میشه. به هر حال اگر فکر می کنید برنامه خوبیه لطفا راهنمایی کنید. من اون رو نصب کردم ولی نمیدونم باید چه طوری باهاش کار کنم. همین طور در مورد فایروالش، آیا لازمه و اصلا امکانش هست که اونو از کار بندازم؟

----------


## saharv

یه مشکل دیگر هم دارم: ما روی سرور dhcp داریم و default gateway سیستمی که سرور اینترنت است(یکی از کلاینت ها به عنوان سرور قرار داده شده است) برابر 192.168.0.2 است. برای اینکه اینترنت قطع نشود ای پی سیستم را دستی دادم. 
سوال من این است که آیا اگر ای پی را دستی ست کنیم مشکلی برایshare کردن آن پیش نمی آید؟ 
ناگفته نماند که وقتی خواستم اینترنت را share کنم اروری میداد که آدرس 192.168.0.1 در شبکه موجود است.
البته تمام تاپیک های مربوط به این موضوع رو خوندم ولی هنوز جواب نگرفتم(پس لطفا منو دعوا نکنید!)

----------


## Identifier

عمدتا این مشکل برای کاربران ADSL وجود داره و یک راه حل ساده
کابل کارت شبکه Lan رو قطع کنید اینترنت رو Share کنید بعد IP اون رو به 192.168.0.2 
تغییر بدید و کابل رو وصل کنید هیچ مشکلی به وجود نخواهد آمد
ولی توجه داشته باشید که Gateway کلاینت ها باید 192.168.0.2 باشه

----------


## saharv

خیلی ممنون، درست شد. 
البته یک اتفاق عجیب افتاد، آی پی بعضی از کلاینت ها را که دستی ست کردم share که نشد، تازه ارتباط اون با شبکه هم قطع شد. وقتی دوباره به حالت قبل برگرداندم (یعنی آی پی رو از DHCP بگیره و gateway  هم نداشته باشه) سیستم اینترنت داشت.
البته من هنوز دنبال رفع مشکل winroute هستم. درباره این نرم افزار یک نکته جدید کشف کردم: وقتی که برنامه فعاله اینترنت از کار میفته!
لطفا یک نفر درباره این دو مورد منو روشن کنه چون حسابی گیج شدم!

----------


## mehrzad007

وقتی که برنامه فعاله اینترنت از کار میفته!
بخاطر تنظیمات نادرسته

----------


## saharv

ممکنه در مورد تنظیماتش بیشتر توضیح بدین؟

----------


## Identifier

> ممکنه در مورد تنظیماتش بیشتر توضیح بدین؟


ببینید 
شما سرویس فایروال ویندوز خودتون رو غیر فعال کنید
بعد از طریق Wizard های winroute کار رو به پیش ببرید و با دقت گزینه هایی رو که لازم دارید انتخاب کنید و یک مساله تا جایی که من یاد دارم حجم کش شما نباید بشتر از 3 گیگابایت باشه وگرنه winroute استاذت نمیشه اگر بازم به مشکلی برخوردید من در خدمتتون هستم
پاینده باشید

----------


## saharv

از راهنمایی تان ممنون

----------


## Meghdad

دوستان عزیز خسته نباشید از همه متشکر که اطلاعاتتون را در اختیار دیگران قرار می دهید
من هم یه مشکل دارم
کانکشن من از نوع بی سیم و وی پی ان است چطوری تعریفش کنم فقط دیل آپ رو قبول داره kerio

----------


## Identifier

> دوستان عزیز خسته نباشید از همه متشکر که اطلاعاتتون را در اختیار دیگران قرار می دهید
> من هم یه مشکل دارم
> کانکشن من از نوع بی سیم و وی پی ان است چطوری تعریفش کنم فقط دیل آپ رو قبول داره kerio


کانکشنتون رو در Network Connection کنترل پنا ایجاد کنید قاعدتا winroute باید به لیست اضافه کنه ورژن 5 که اینجوری بود 
موفق باشید

----------


## Meghdad

ممنون این کار رو انجام دادم یه کمی مشکلم حل شد ولی شبکه ما طوری هست که ارتباط باید برقرار باشه همیشه وقتی میام تا کانکشن رو دستکاری کنم و حالت اتصال رو دائمی کنم نمیشه تنظیم کرد چون اسمی نمیگیره . ضمناً یه مشکل دیگه هم دارم مسنجر خود سرور 2003 کانکت میشه ولی برای دیگران هنوز آف هستم و دیگران هم برای من ممنون از راهنمایی هاتون

----------


## Javad583

خوب عزیز چرا از NetSupportSchool استفاده نمی کنی؟
من الآن یه شبکه با 70 تا کلاینت رو دارم کلا باهاش مدیریت می کنم.
از نظر کرک هم مشکلی نداره.

----------


## monair

سلام  دوستان

من می خواهم دو تا سیستم windows vista را share کنم تا بتونم از adsl روی یکی از سیستمها استفاده کنم ممنون می شم اگه راهنمایی کنید .چون وقتی کابل کراس را وصل می کنم کامپیوترها همدیگرو نمی شناسند.

ممنون

----------


## online_mansoor2007

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من می خواهم دو تا سیستم windows vista را share کنم تا بتونم از adsl روی یکی از سیستمها استفاده کنم ممنون می شم اگه راهنمایی کنید .چون وقتی کابل کراس را وصل می کنم کامپیوترها همدیگرو نمی شناسند.
> 
> ممنون


پینگ دارید یا خیر؟؟؟

----------


## h_jamshidi

سلام دوست عزیز

اول مطمعن شو آی پی که DHCP داره به کلاینت های دیگه میده چی هست بعد که اون رو به صورت دستی در همون رنج ست کردی gateway و حتماً DNS را هم ست کن میتونی 4.2.2.4
و 4.2.2.1 را برای DNS در نظر بگیری اگر DNS خلوت تری رو هم سراغ داشته باشی بهتره که اون رو ست کنی.
ضمناً قبل از انجام این کار توسیه میکنم که یک بار Network Wizard انجام بدی  
امیدوارم مشکلت حل بشه

----------


## online_mansoor2007

> سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> اول مطمعن شو آی پی که DHCP داره به کلاینت های دیگه میده چی هست بعد که اون رو به صورت دستی در همون رنج ست کردی gateway و حتماً DNS را هم ست کن میتونی 4.2.2.4
> و 4.2.2.1 را برای DNS در نظر بگیری اگر DNS خلوت تری رو هم سراغ داشته باشی بهتره که اون رو ست کنی.
> ضمناً قبل از انجام این کار توسیه میکنم که یک بار Network Wizard انجام بدی 
> امیدوارم مشکلت حل بشه


دوستمون گفتند که سیستم های هم دیگر رو نمی بینند . فکر نمی کنم DNS ربطی به این قضیه داشته باشه و ست کردنش مشکلی رو حل کنه !! درسته ؟ !

----------


## h_jamshidi

> دوستمون گفتند که سیستم های هم دیگر رو نمی بینند . فکر نمی کنم DNS ربطی به این قضیه داشته باشه و ست کردنش مشکلی رو حل کنه !! درسته ؟ !


سلام دوست عزیز 

من هم خوب میدونم که DNS کاری به ارتباط کامپیوتر ها در شبکه لوکالش نداره ولی اگر خوب دقت کرده باشی نوشتم که از آی پی که DHCP داره به سیستم ها میده مطمعن بشن و در همون رنج آی پی رو ست کنند ، به دلیل اینکه DHCP داره درست کار میکنه و اگر شما آی پی در همون رنج داشته باشی نباید مشکلی در ارتباط بین کلاینت ها با هم دیگر باشه مگر اینکه عامل دیگری روی شبکه مشکل ایجاد کنه که این هم امکانش نیست به دلیل اینکه وقتی از حالت اتوماتیک استفاده میکنند ارتباط بدون مشکل با DHCP برقرار میشه و نوشتم که یک بار Network Wizard رو اجرا کنند تا از تنظیمات شبکه کاملاً مطمعن باشند و DNS را هم برای ارتباط با WAN ست کنند.

----------


## sarnev6t

دوستان فكر ميكنم مدت زيادي از اين تاپيك گذشته ولي يك سوال...
امكانش هست كه اين كانكشن كه share شده مشخص كنيم چه كساني ميتونند ازش استفاده كنند؟
مثلا قسمتي داره ip  گيرنده ها مشخص بشه؟

----------


## ghabbasi

سلام دوست عزیز
واقعیتش من حوصله نداشتم تمام جوابهایی که به شما دادن رو بخونم و بدونم که جوابتون رو گرفتید یا نه ولی به هر حال من اون چیزی رو که بلدم را خدمتتون عرض می‌کنم
اولا در مورد IP 192.168.0.1 که فرمودید ارور میده که در شبکه موجود است. باید خدمتتون عرض کنم که این IP به مودم ADSL شما اختصاص داده شده که از طریق کانفیگ مودم می‌تونید اون رو عوض کنید.
اما در مورد نرم افزار برای شیر کردن اینترنت، خوب نرم افزارهای زیادی در این زمینه وجود دارد ولی بهترین اونا Microsoft TMG 2010 است که فقط روی ویندوز سرور 2008 نسخه 64 نصب می‌شود و کاملا با اکتیو دایرکتوری و Domin سازگاری دارد که البته کار کردن با اون خیلی هم آسون نیست و نسخه قدیمی این برنامه ISA Server 2006 است که فقط روی ویندوز سرور 2003 نصب می‌شود و اون هم کار  کردن باهاش یک کم آسون تر از TMG است ولی از نظر کارایی به نظر من بهترییند.
ولی اگر بخوای از یک نرم افزار ساده و بدون دردسر استفاده کنی بهتره از CCProxy استفاده کنید که هم کارکردن باهاش راحته هم روی هر ویندوزی نصب میشه.
امیدوارم تونسته باشم کمکتون کرده باشم.  :قلب:   :بوس:

----------

